# x-trail speakers



## rebnic (Jan 24, 2005)

does anybody know what size speakers are in the 2005 x-trail


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Moved to the audio section. You will get better responses there.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Speakers*

The X-trail speaker size is 6.5 inches... you will need to either remove and cut out the mount around the cheaper Nissan/Panasonic Premium Speakers... lol... they are far from premium...I am just using the Nissan line... heheh.. or as I did made my own mounts from wood.

Stephen




rebnic said:


> does anybody know what size speakers are in the 2005 x-trail


----------



## rebnic (Jan 24, 2005)

*many thanks*



SCHESBH said:


> The X-trail speaker size is 6.5 inches... you will need to either remove and cut out the mount around the cheaper Nissan/Panasonic Premium Speakers... lol... they are far from premium...I am just using the Nissan line... heheh.. or as I did made my own mounts from wood.
> 
> Stephen


much appreciated stephen, when i remove the mount can the 6.5" replacements not go straight in without making a new mount and also is it the same with front and back doors.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Speakers*

Hey glad to help..... The speakers are the same on all four doors. You need a mount. Marc (Valboo) here in the forum cut out his chepers speakers and reused the mounts that Nissan had. Mine were cut out the exact shape from wood. As for directly placing them on the frame.. you can't because of the depth of the speaker and the way the door is designed.

May I also suggest as boht Marc and I did, is to use a sound insulation material... we used Damplifier (Second Skin Audio) that we purchased directly from them on the Internet. The sound quality and difference is unbelievable.. we both did our doors, hatch and rear compartments... in fact w just orderd a bit more to finish off the floor areas as well... 

Stephen





rebnic said:


> much appreciated stephen, when i remove the mount can the 6.5" replacements not go straight in without making a new mount and also is it the same with front and back doors.


----------

